# Morgans Ginger Beer....



## Green Iguana

Just tried a bottle of the morgans ginger beer after 2 weeks in the bottle....
It is a great brew..very bitey..not too sweet at all..it's like the discontinued JAds kits i used to brew....highly recommended...


----------



## SJW

What else did you add to the kit? I did a beermakers Ginger Beer a while ago with 1kg of brown sugar and it did all the right stuff but just did not carb. up. Still don't know what happend. If this is good i may put one down for the Mrs.


----------



## Rod

I normally use the Beermakers Ginger beer mixture 
then bulk prime with 250 ml of Buderim refresher cordial plus 150 grams dextrose ( less than normal to take into account the sugar in the cordial ) The presevative in the syrup has no affect. I also put in a plug of raw ginger about the size of the top joint of your little finger .
Have been doing this for a couple of years , cannot keep enough stock .
I have a Morgans ready to bottle on Sunday and plain to add 250 ml Buderim syrup , 130 gm dextrose ( because the mix is only 20 litres ) and the plug of ginger
See how it goes

Rod


----------



## Booga

Oh very good, I tried a ginger beer a few years ago and it was bloody nice. Is it just the same process as beer?? Any other info that you guys could share on this would be fantastic. Tricks of the trade, things to look for and what not. I would like to give one a go but am still getting the hang of beer at present.

Booga.


----------



## metters

Booga,
I havn't tried GI's brew yet and Rod 's got me buggered with his plug of ginger (where /when did you put it into brew) but beermakers by itself smelt real bad but tasted OK for the first few weeks but then came good . I would give it a month in the bottle at least before opening, even then still smells off-the longer the better but a nice GB, if you like it stronger shake before opening.
The last GB I've made was a Snow's Special (Grumpys Homepage search "Snows") but I found it to be very strong in flavour and bitter initially although it is mellowing out somewhat, now 3 months in the bottle.
I made it mainly for SWMBO and she wont drink the B stuff although I'm getting to like as it mellows.
cheers nm


----------



## jgriffin

I just cracked a morgans GB after two weeks, and while the taste is nice, i found it tasted a bit watery. I'll give it another go in two weeks.
This talk of Buderim cordial has me interested... is this something you get from the HB shop or woolies?


----------



## kman

quick question, does anyone here keg their ginger beers?


----------



## Rod

Well I knew what I meant

The plug of ginger goes in each 700 ml bottle 

The Buderim Ginger refresher cordial you get from the supermarket .
I got mine from Franklins

Rod


----------



## Hoops

Kman

I have kegged GB in the past and it was bloody great.

Hoops


----------



## Linz

Noticed at BigW the other day....Coopers Ginger beer kit. Have they just decided to put this into supermarkets or is it a new product?
Also spied Tooheys Dark Ale and Real Ale kits Along with Coopers Sparkling Ale kit, label the same as the bottled product from the bottlo.


----------



## kman

might have to go and get a ginger beer kit, and do up a batch for when my kegging system is ready. So any tips on how to do it? just follow the kit instructions? or should i add some other stuff? and what yeast and temps to brew with?

sorry about all the questions


----------



## wedge

I tried the Grumpys rage when it first came out. 

At first it was very dry and gingery. Nothing a bit of lactose wont fix. But after say two weeks in secondary it was beaut! 

Great. However i did notice as it go older it lost its Ginger-ness


----------



## Mudrat

kman said:


> quick question, does anyone here keg their ginger beers?


Yeah mine get keged and put in the fridge they turn out great I add 1kg of raw sugar into the brew and stir it through keg it and let the keg sit for a few days before putting in the fridge helps to sweeten the brew a bit.


----------



## Mudrat

I just put down 2 of the Morgan’s last week only due to Australia Day being next week and I wanted enough brew to last the day I normally make my own from scratch. So first lot I put down I put 2 kilo of Dex and the second one I used 3kg of raw sugar and 3 full lemons halved then squeezed. Will let you know how they both go


----------

